# Rolleiflex



## JenR (May 27, 2008)

I have a Rolleiflex camera (serial # 1769584) with a Planar f3.5 75 mm lens.







I think it is a Rolleiflex 3.5E (type 1). Is that right? How much would something like this be worth? Thanks all!

~jen


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2008)

You are lucky... I"m jealous.  I'd keep it... I've been trying to add one to my collection for years now.

http://www.rolleiclub.com/cameras/tlr/info/all_TLR.shtml


----------



## JimmyO (May 27, 2008)

What usayit means is that is a total POS and he will pay shipping to get it off your hands.




lol
Beautiful camera!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 27, 2008)

K-e-e-p-e-r!!!!

Lucky!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 27, 2008)

I'll look at the camera's serial number when I get home, to find out the year it's been made. They usually go for several hundred dollars in good condition.


----------



## Helen B (May 27, 2008)

Between $400 and $500, if in good condition?

Best,
Helen


----------



## alexkerhead (May 27, 2008)

Probably about $520 if it works perfectly.


----------



## Helen B (May 28, 2008)

They are really nice cameras to use, and this looks like a well kept example of the 3.5E. Why are you selling it? I have three Rolleiflex TLRs (wide, normal and tele) and wouldn't think of selling any of them.

Best,
Helen

PS There is a screw-thread filter adapter fitted to the lens.


----------



## Mike_E (May 28, 2008)

What is a life long friend worth?

There are better cameras out there but not for what you would get for this one.  Not close.

Treat yourself and send it for a TLC and get some film.  Then take it for a ride somewhere nice and burn a roll.

Some where with a table on a sidewalk or a coffee shop with a large front window and an eclectic clientèle will do (but not starbucks).


Um, oh, where was I?  

Any way, you get the point.  Great wines don't come in a square container but great cameras can.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 28, 2008)

I understand that you re helping a relitive with old cameras. Don;t sell anything until you have had a chance to really find a reliable source for value, particularly of cameras that might be rare, or large format. Go to View Camera Magazine and look up some of the used equipment dealers. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## Mitica100 (May 28, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> Some where with a table on a sidewalk or a coffee shop with a large front window and an eclectic clientèle will do (but not starbucks).



Word! You, my friend, just earned yourself a free cup of coffee from me!

Catch is, you'll have to visit Phoenix some day to have it... 

OK, back to the Rollie now. A 3.5E with Planar sold on eBay for $475 some time ago. Another one did not sell at $455 (in less perfect shape). Yours seems in much better condition, judging from the pics, than any of the two above so I'm going to go on a limb here and price it between $550 and $600. If you have other accessories with it, such as lens shades, you could actually ask for sure about $600, and get it! But... IMHO you should hang on to it, you'll always regret selling it, that is if you plan to sell it. Trust me, I've sold many a camera like yours that I now regret selling. Put some BW film in it, go shooting and be prepared to see some of the most incredible negatives! Go have fun with it!


----------



## usayit (May 29, 2008)

how do the planar and the older tessar compare?

According to the Rolleiclub website this is a Model K4C built between 1956 and 1959.  Looking at the specs, I'm EXTERMELY jealous....


----------



## Mitica100 (May 29, 2008)

usayit said:


> how do the planar and the older tessar compare?


 
They're both great lenses. Planar though is thought to be better overall. Tessars are very sharp lenses, especially when stopped down, Planars are sharper though than Tessars at wide open (flat field).


----------



## usayit (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for your insight (as always).  I've seen a few Tessars go for significantly cheaper prices.  A good ol'Tessar might be good enough to keep me happy.


----------

